# New scienist has an interesting article re;gut flora



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

24th April 2004 entitled its a jungle in there.a very interesting article which mentions IBS and trials taking place on probiotics etc. A long article and I dont know if it can be found on the internet, but perhaps people can read it in the library if they are interested.gilly


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe i should buy these books.


----------

